# UT3 Benchmark!



## mlee49 (Jun 14, 2008)

This thread is for benching UT3 on your system.  If you have the disc or steam version you can download the benchmarking tool!!  
We will be using Hardware OC's UT3 Benchmark v1.3 to configure settings and scores.  

Please ensure you are at the latest UT3 Patch 1.3
Post your resolution, link to scores, and map demo.  






Throw in a GPUZ screenie if your link doesn't show video information or if you want to list your overclock! 

For Stats we will use CONTAINMENT






Resolution 1024x768

mlee49~8600 GTS@stock 53fps 

Resolution:  1280x1024

mlee49~Go 7900 GS @stock 39 fps
CrackerJack~103fps

SonDa5~4850 w/16x AF      
@stock: 119fps
@ overclock: 124fps


Resolution: 1680x1050

Spitfire6~4870 w/16x AF
@828/1145 62 fps

All validation links are in IE


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 14, 2008)

Res:1024X768
FPS: 53 w/validation


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 14, 2008)

Interesting! I'll test here shortly, last time i check... I got around ~50fps(Fraps) with a 4200+ x2, 1950pro 512mb and 2gb ddr


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 29, 2008)

> The benchmark started at 8/31/2008 12:52:27 AM
> 
> System Information
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP
> ...


Great game.

Single HD4850@ stock speeds.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice score, you wanna run Containment at stock settings to give us a baseline for the 4850?  I'll throw your score on after you make a run.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 29, 2008)

throw in some more info about what version of UT3 to use, and what version of the benchmark, since both were updated recently . also throw in the pics of the settings to be used, like to tick the high tweaks option along with 16AF


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just caught the replies to my benchmark.

I'm doing some tweaking on my RIG right now.

Once I get all the kinks ironed out I'll post another benchmark along with more requested information.

UT3 is a great game.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 31, 2008)

> The benchmark started at 8/31/2008 12:44:04 AM
> 
> System Information
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP w/SP3
> ...


----------



## Spitfire6 (Aug 31, 2008)

The benchmark started at 31/08/2008 19:19:39

System Information
Operating system: Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate
System memory: 2.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPU speed: 3260 MHz
Sound system: Speakers (2- Creative SB X-Fi)
VGA Information
Graphics card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Memory: 1786 MB
Driver version: 7.15.0010.0127 (English)
Benchmark Information
Benchmark type: Flyby
Demo: vCTF-Corruption
Motion Blur: Enabled
Hardware Physics: Enabled
Anisotropic filtering: 16×



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1680 × 1050 (Custom)
Score = 62 FPS


HD4870


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 31, 2008)

With some optimizing on the HD4850.



> The benchmark started at 8/31/2008 3:07:03 AM
> 
> System Information
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP
> ...





Ran this after I ran a 3dMark06 benchmark:


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2008)

Updated!  Thanks Wolf for the help!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2008)

Dual GeForce GO 7900 GS in SLI @stock

39 fps


----------



## Spitfire6 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi,
Could not understand why I could not exceed 62FPS-from 600x800 to 1680X1050??
I googled and found about about the cap.. edited the ini and still same...

re-read and saw i needed the 1.3 patch...
working now!


The benchmark started at 01/09/2008 20:57:08

System Information
Operating system: Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate
System memory: 2.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPU speed: 3260 MHz
Sound system: Speakers (2- Creative SB X-Fi)
VGA Information
Graphics card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Memory: 1786 MB
Driver version: 7.15.0010.0127 (English)
Benchmark Information
Benchmark type: Flyby
Demo: vCTF-Corruption
Motion Blur: Enabled
Hardware Physics: Enabled
Anisotropic filtering: 16×



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1280×1024
Score = 122 FPS

Resolution: 1680 × 1050 (Custom)
Score = 121 FPS









Copyright 2002 - 2008 Zoltan Nemeth - Roadside

*****updated******
Re-ran 2 runs new score below:
Unreal Tournament 3 Benchmark


The benchmark started at 01/09/2008 21:19:47

System Information
Operating system: Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate
System memory: 2.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPU speed: 3260 MHz
Sound system: Speakers (2- Creative SB X-Fi)
VGA Information
Graphics card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Memory: 1786 MB
Driver version: 7.15.0010.0127 (English)
Benchmark Information
Benchmark type: Flyby
Demo: vCTF-Corruption
Motion Blur: Enabled
Hardware Physics: Enabled
Anisotropic filtering: 16×



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1280×1024
Score = 127 FPS
Score = 126 FPS
Average score = 126 FPS







Copyright 2002 - 2008 Zoltan Nemeth - Roadside

This is the max Mhz the card will run at.

Spitfire6.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 2, 2008)

Spitfire6 said:


> Hi,
> Could not understand why I could not exceed 62FPS-from 600x800 to 1680X1050??
> I googled and found about about the cap.. edited the ini and still same...
> 
> ...





Good score.

However select Containment for the map and run again.


----------



## Spitfire6 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here we go again, with the correct map- sorry.
Something strange? @168o my FPS is fastest?
Anyone care to comment?
Cheers.


The benchmark started at 03/09/2008 22:28:29

System Information
Operating system: Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate
System memory: 2.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPU speed: 3290 MHz
Sound system: Speakers (2- Creative SB X-Fi)
VGA Information
Graphics card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Memory: 1786 MB
Driver version: 7.15.0010.0127 (English)
Benchmark Information
Benchmark type: Flyby
Demo: vCTF-Containment
Motion Blur: Enabled
Hardware Physics: Enabled
Anisotropic filtering: 16×



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1280×1024
Score = 83 FPS
Score = 88 FPS
Average score = 85 FPS

Resolution: 1680 × 1050 (Custom)
Score = 84 FPS
Score = 88 FPS
Average score = 86 FPS


----------



## DOM (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont have disc or steam version


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 20, 2008)

With an E8500 SLB9K@stock speeds. SAME GPU settings.



> The benchmark started at 9/19/2008 6:58:17 PM
> 
> System Information
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP
> ...


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 20, 2008)

With an E8500 SLB9K@stock speeds. SAME GPU settings.



> The benchmark started at 9/19/2008 7:06:01 PM
> 
> System Information
> Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP
> ...




ATI CCC 8.8 drivers.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 21, 2008)

With 24/7 settings:




Unreal Tournament 3 Benchmark


The benchmark started at 9/21/2008 11:16:55 AM

System Information
Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP
System memory: 2.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz
CPU speed: 3600 MHz
Sound system: SoundMAX HD Audio
VGA Information
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Memory: 768.0 MB
Driver version: 6.14.0011.7798 (English)
Benchmark Information
Benchmark type: Flyby
Demo: vCTF-Containment
Motion Blur: Enabled
Hardware Physics: Enabled
Anisotropic filtering: 16×


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1280×1024
Score = 128 FPS







Copyright 2002 - 2008 Zoltan Nemeth - Roadside








Copyright 2002 - 2008 Zoltan Nemeth - Roadside


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 21, 2008)

With GPU overclock:




Unreal Tournament 3 Benchmark


The benchmark started at 9/21/2008 11:12:41 AM

System Information
Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP
System memory: 2.0 GB 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz
CPU speed: 3600 MHz
Sound system: SoundMAX HD Audio
VGA Information
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Memory: 768.0 MB
Driver version: 6.14.0011.7798 (English)
Benchmark Information
Benchmark type: Flyby
Demo: vCTF-Containment
Motion Blur: Enabled
Hardware Physics: Enabled
Anisotropic filtering: 16×


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resolution: 1280×1024
Score = 129 FPS







Copyright 2002 - 2008 Zoltan Nemeth - Roadside







Copyright 2002 - 2008 Zoltan Nemeth - Roadside


----------

